# Jewelry Box False Bottom, need ideas on a handle.



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi LJ's

I have the box built along with the false bottom, everything is setup except the handle, I was thinking of gluing down a center divider on top of the bottom also to act as a handle, only I'm thinking that might create an issue of someone picking it up without taking things out and dumping them everywhere, any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

In my sunburned mind anything I can think of poses the same problem. Everything would fall off when lifted. One solution might be is hinging one side so it flips up.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Depending on how you're building it, have you considered just a flat false bottom that you would push down on, say on the back edge, to pivot the bottom up?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

If it has a false bottom, put a false top on so no body can pick it up..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Make the false bottom long enough that it engages both ends to lock it in. Make one end's recess longer so the bottom can slide into it for lifting the far end. Make your center handle pivot so as to lock the bottom in place and also be Te handle for removal. the box will have to be cleaned out in order to pivot the locking handle.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas thus far, the box is already glued up so can't make any alteration's to it at this point so what I think I'm going to do is glue two small wooden finger grips on both ends that run parallel with the front and back of the box at each corner opposite of each other so as to hopefully conceal them in the corners, it will take two hands in order to lift it out. This is just a rough idea subject to change but somewhere in that area.

Top on my next build I will take into consideration what you posted.
Monte thanks for your idea too, that sounds great too.
John's was good too, I have to say I like Rogers the best, that's a hell of an idea, I can just see it now.

Me: Oh and the box also has a false bottom too. 
Customer: Oh? WoW that is really neat! can you show me how it works
Me: No sorry I can't, I'd have to take a hammer and beat the hell out of it in order to show you the false bottom. LOL


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Randy, I am not sure if I have followed the idea entirely, but I think two or four rare earth magnets might do the trick. What if you could pivot a metal piece to and away from the magnet so it could be turned loose or held by the magnet or the side of the magnet? You could lift out the tray and pull or not pull the compartment tray with you.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Allan I think that is a great! Idea, I'm really going to consider that one. The floor is thick enough for a magnet concealed too I think. Only thing is if customer were to put some type of metal jewelry in the box it might grab the magnet and pull the floor up to?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Alan your magnet idea worked great! I embedded a 3/8 rare earth magnet inside the false bottom, using a 3/8 forstner bit I drilled a hole in the bottom of the floor then concealed the magnet inside just below the surface then I made a wooden key embedding the magnet's mate inside of it works like a charm.


----------

